# Keep climate on without cell service



## Xtek (Sep 22, 2017)

tl;dr is there a way to enable keep climate on without cell service?

I'm trading in my Model X and weighting an S100D against a P3D+. I was assigned a VIN for a P3D+ 2 days after ordering and it's a high VIN which was surprising. I have until EOD today to make my decision. It looks like the back of the 3 has similar length for camping in the back. I want to do a big tour of the national parks and sleep in the back of the car. My one concern is whether or not I can turn Keep Climate On, on without being in cell service range. With the S/X I can do this via the UI. I don't want to get the car assuing they'll add it so looking for ways to enable camper mode without cell service.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Xtek said:


> tl;dr is there a way to enable keep climate on without cell service?
> 
> I'm trading in my Model X and weighting an S100D against a P3D+. I was assigned a VIN for a P3D+ 2 days after ordering and it's a high VIN which was surprising. I have until EOD today to make my decision. It looks like the back of the 3 has similar length for camping in the back. I want to do a big tour of the national parks and sleep in the back of the car. My one concern is whether or not I can turn Keep Climate On, on without being in cell service range. With the S/X I can do this via the UI. I don't want to get the car assuing they'll add it so looking for ways to enable camper mode without cell service.


How high was your VIN, I just got mine a few days ago and it was in the 74k range


----------



## Xtek (Sep 22, 2017)

79k


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Currently I don't think there is anyway to get this done. Yes, they could add it in the future but even then the S/X will both have more room from "camping". Usually I'd recommend the Model 3 over the S for just about anyone, in your case I'd say there is a strong argument for the Model S.


----------



## Xtek (Sep 22, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> Currently I don't think there is anyway to get this done. Yes, they could add it in the future but even then the S/X will both have more room from "camping". Usually I'd recommend the Model 3 over the S for just about anyone, in your case I'd say there is a strong argument for the Model S.


It only has more room horizontally and tall, but not vertically (lengthwise). For me, I'm not sure this justifies the $30k price difference.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Xtek said:


> It only has more room horizontally and tall, but not vertically (lengthwise). For me, I'm not sure this justifies the $30k price difference.


I agree but a queen size bed and room to fit a slightly taller (more comfy) mattress would make for a much better nights sleep. The Model 3 will not really fit most air beds and have much room left. Guess it all depends on how much sleeping comfort you think $30K is worth.


----------



## Xtek (Sep 22, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> I agree but a queen size bed and room to fit a slightly taller (more comfy) mattress would make for a much better nights sleep. The Model 3 will not really fit most air beds and have much room left. Guess it all depends on how much sleeping comfort you think $30K is worth.


I've read people have success with this foam mattress.


I don't need that much room to be honest, it's more about having HVAC access while sleeping.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

Xtek said:


> tl;dr is there a way to enable keep climate on without cell service?
> 
> I'm trading in my Model X and weighting an S100D against a P3D+. I was assigned a VIN for a P3D+ 2 days after ordering and it's a high VIN which was surprising. I have until EOD today to make my decision. It looks like the back of the 3 has similar length for camping in the back. I want to do a big tour of the national parks and sleep in the back of the car. My one concern is whether or not I can turn Keep Climate On, on without being in cell service range. With the S/X I can do this via the UI. I don't want to get the car assuing they'll add it so looking for ways to enable camper mode without cell service.


regarding the decision of the 3 versus the X, you get almost the same performance in the 3 as the X delivers, sans ludicrous/launch mode for almost half the price. I like the sportier ride of the 3 as well.


----------



## Xtek (Sep 22, 2017)

kort677 said:


> regarding the decision of the 3 versus the X, you get almost the same performance in the 3 as the X delivers, sans ludicrous/launch mode for almost half the price. I like the sportier ride of the 3 as well.


Just for clarity's sake this is S vs 3.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

Xtek said:


> Just for clarity's sake this is S vs 3.


I meant S, I came from an S to a 3, I prefer the more sportier ride the 3 gives and I don't miss the huge volume of the S


----------



## Xtek (Sep 22, 2017)

kort677 said:


> I meant S, I came from an S to a 3, I prefer the more sportier ride the 3 gives and I don't miss the huge volume of the S


Anything else you miss? Do you have the performance upgrade as well? I saw there is around a 15% loss of range with P3D+ due to 20" wheels and summer tires. Driving in downtown Seattle the X is a bear to deal with and it would be nice to have a smaller car. I think I'll miss the binnacle display and 17" screen but I'm sure it's something I'll adjust to.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

I was also looking at this mattress, similar but might fold up better in the car. I was thinking the smaller folding sections "might" fold down into the footwell and provide support from there.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

The Millard was sold out when I needed one but a copycat(?) was available slightly cheaper at Amazon. The smaller sections could fold into rear seat footwell but I found it better to support them or even put the big section forward for a flatter bed. It also folds up nice and provides either a shelf or a lower pocket (depending on which way you flip it) to stow stuff behind the seat backs. Tends to block the under storage just a little but flipping the mattress so the “shelf” is inside the trunk might not be any better since the seat back is at an angle.

On my road trip, I spent probably 8 nights in the Model 3 and it was super comfortable; even at 6’3” and husky. Not having Camping Mode was a problem in a few places but the trick, when there was no internet, was to push on the brake (used a trekking pole) to get about 30 minutes of HVAC. With blankets, usually didn’t need more than that but, fortunately, had internet on the coldest nights except that day the network went down and, where I went to sleep with a great signal, the morning warm up required the pole since the car had no connection.

With internet, you get 4 hours of HVAC and no light from the big screen; you also get power to the USBs. Otherwise, like I said, about 30 minutes and the screen stays on for a while (maybe 12?). Lock the doors with the app and disable Bluetooth so nobody can just walk up and open the doors. Don’t forget to unlock them before you try to exit or the alarm will go off.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Xtek said:


> tl;dr is there a way to enable keep climate on without cell service?
> 
> I'm trading in my Model X and weighting an S100D against a P3D+. I was assigned a VIN for a P3D+ 2 days after ordering and it's a high VIN which was surprising. I have until EOD today to make my decision. It looks like the back of the 3 has similar length for camping in the back. I want to do a big tour of the national parks and sleep in the back of the car. My one concern is whether or not I can turn Keep Climate On, on without being in cell service range. With the S/X I can do this via the UI. I don't want to get the car assuing they'll add it so looking for ways to enable camper mode without cell service.


Unless I'm missing something, I think you can just use the key card to get in the car and enable everything.


----------



## Xtek (Sep 22, 2017)

skygraff said:


> The Millard was sold out when I needed one but a copycat(?) was available slightly cheaper at Amazon. The smaller sections could fold into rear seat footwell but I found it better to support them or even put the big section forward for a flatter bed. It also folds up nice and provides either a shelf or a lower pocket (depending on which way you flip it) to stow stuff behind the seat backs. Tends to block the under storage just a little but flipping the mattress so the "shelf" is inside the trunk might not be any better since the seat back is at an angle.
> 
> On my road trip, I spent probably 8 nights in the Model 3 and it was super comfortable; even at 6'3" and husky. Not having Camping Mode was a problem in a few places but the trick, when there was no internet, was to push on the brake (used a trekking pole) to get about 30 minutes of HVAC. With blankets, usually didn't need more than that but, fortunately, had internet on the coldest nights except that day the network went down and, where I went to sleep with a great signal, the morning warm up required the pole since the car had no connection.
> 
> With internet, you get 4 hours of HVAC and no light from the big screen; you also get power to the USBs. Otherwise, like I said, about 30 minutes and the screen stays on for a while (maybe 12?). Lock the doors with the app and disable Bluetooth so nobody can just walk up and open the doors. Don't forget to unlock them before you try to exit or the alarm will go off.


With the X if you press the lock icon on the screen from inside the car it won't allow someone to just walk up. Good tips, thanks!

Picking up my P3D+ this Saturday.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

Xtek said:


> Anything else you miss? Do you have the performance upgrade as well? I saw there is around a 15% loss of range with P3D+ due to 20" wheels and summer tires. Driving in downtown Seattle the X is a bear to deal with and it would be nice to have a smaller car. I think I'll miss the binnacle display and 17" screen but I'm sure it's something I'll adjust to.


I have a P but not the + upgrade which in my opinion adds little for a lot of money, the only difference in the two is that the P+ top speed is not governed to 145, like I'd ever try that speed off of a track


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Xtek said:


> With the X if you press the lock icon on the screen from inside the car it won't allow someone to just walk up. Good tips, thanks!
> 
> Picking up my P3D+ this Saturday.


Good to know. That may be the case on the Model 3 but I didn't have a chance to test it since nobody was trying to enter my vehicle. Besides, so nice to do it all from the app.


----------



## Xtek (Sep 22, 2017)

skygraff said:


> Good to know. That may be the case on the Model 3 but I didn't have a chance to test it since nobody was trying to enter my vehicle. Besides, so nice to do it all from the app.


You can keep your windows rolled down and try yourself.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes, as you say, locking from the screen does, at least in the short term (can’t be certain it wouldn’t re-engage at some point in the night), keep the Model 3 doors locked even with BT still enabled. It doesn’t fold the mirrors but that’s no big deal.

For me, just to be safe and because it’s easier to do while lying in the back, locking from the app and turning off BT completely or disconnecting from the car (and its proxies) will probably remain my method until they provide camping mode.

Thanks!


----------



## cllc (Feb 14, 2019)

Tried sleeping in the Model 3 over the 4th of July with my wife one night. It was a hassle to get the A/c and fan to stay on in the back of the car. Making it stuffy. Even in dog mode the fan did not blow in the back seat area. Seams the A/C tries to keep the car at temp in the front seats only with very little fan power to move the air to the back when you select keep cimate on or in dog mode. A couple of days later I figured out a way to keep the fan in the back on. Take off your shoe, put it on the driver seat, cut a stick long enough to go from your shoe to the cross member above where the wind shield meets and sits on the cross member above where your head would be, put it in the other shoe as used to protect the stick from damaging the head liner. Then you can raise up the seat just enough to activate the drivers seat switch but don't push up too much as not to damage any thing. With the back seat and a/c fan blowing it was quite comfortable. The back fan only stays on when when the drivers seat switch is activated, I have not tried this on the passenger front seat switch to see if it would work there.


----------

